# Failed roll terminology



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey all, just wanted to start a fun thread for everyones local terminology.

Post any "slang" for failed rolls.

The only one I've heard is *Whiffed*


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Dud. *Fart*


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd ramble off mine and my friends but I think I'd break the forum's rules on profanity.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Missed
Failed
Got a one.....

My friends and I are creative


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

crit-fail.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

"The dice gods have frowned upon you" never loses its shine on spectacularly bad rolls.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

We mostly go with whiff... unless its a run, then its a truffle shuffle.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

When my buddy loses due to poor dice rolls he says he got "dice humped".

He really needs to get them neutered because he gets humped a LOT!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Curse you dice Gods!"
or
"NOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

When we have a combat where no-one gets hurt, then the protagonists have been brutalizing each other with 'Wiffle-bats'.
If it is shooting then they have used their 'Nerf Guns'.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Given the way most of the guys roll their dice (hand motion), this tends to crop up.

"Less of the five-knuckle-shuffle might help your rolling."

(FKS is a slang term for masturbation (male).)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> When my buddy loses due to poor dice rolls he says he got "dice humped".
> 
> He really needs to get them neutered because he gets humped a LOT!


I had a whole month where I rolled horribly. Thought that my dice _had_ been neutered. Made me want to "rage quit."


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Spooned is one my favourites as in "Wow, how did you manage to spoon that dice roll?"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dspadres said:


> I'd ramble off mine and my friends but I think I'd break the forum's rules on profanity.


when did we get rules on profanity ???does Jez know?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

dspadres said:


> I'd ramble off mine and my friends but I think I'd break the forum's rules on profanity.


:rofl: Good one! 


Some classics from my local: 

"HA! Eat a dick sucka!" 

"Fuck. My. Life."

"Shit. I'm just gonna go die in a fire." 

"Man you can't roll for shit." 

"Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!" 

"You shouldn't play games that nee dice." 



A note on harshness, we are all pretty familiar with each other by now and playful heckling has become a tradition. This is not us being literal douchebags to each other. :laugh:


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

YAHTZEE - Is loudly announced across my FLGS when ever five 1's show up


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

*Fluffed It*

*Smeg*

*Fuck a Duck...*

or that age old favourite...

*LES! STOP CURSING MY DICE!*

(Les is the Avatar of the Dice God - if he talks to, or touches, or even watches your dice rolls, they will fail... all the time... every time... he has a certain...Infamy...)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Whiffing if you fail to do anything useful with your roll, a set of 1's is called a Battlecannon here after one of my friends just needed to kill my three marines to win, rolled a triple 1, hence and triple 1 is now a Battlecannon.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

When did I become the Avatar of the Dice God? I just impose my will on the dice and see what effects I get. 

Besides, Justin likes to say "Don't Suck Dick!" every time he rolls, and it seems to make a positive difference for him regardless of what I try.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

FUCK SHIT FUCK -- FUCK YOU DICE FUCK YOU -- FUCK, FUCKING DICE, FUCKING INITIATIVE TWO, FUCKING SPACE MARINES, FUCK YOU ALL

Or something along those lines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Rolfed it, to be Rolf Harris like in nature


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

one that got carried over from D20 games was "pooped a hammer"


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine: "Aww... For fuck's sake!"

A personal favourite of mine was a friend of mine losing a game with a 1 on a d6 with the last roll of the game...
"Aww... What were the chances of that?"
To which came the reply "one in six!"

But everybody there knew it was a one in one chance...


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

"you just shit the bed"


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

"Oh _*GOD,*_ it had a miscarriage!"


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

*Looks into the sky and say’s quite loudly* Curse you Dice Gods, what have I ever done to you

Someone up there must really hate me right now

Hahahaha of all the Numbers, in all the Rolls it had to be you right here right now


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

"I just rolled a Jezlad"


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Dagmire said:


> "I just rolled a Jezlad"


:laugh: +rep


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

For fucks sake!

Goddamnit!

God-Emperor burn these heretical die for the sake of the game.

Jesus christ!

Not really original but there is what I say.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

As double ones is usually refered to as "snake eyes" i have dubbed tripple ones "blinky". what little rep i have to the first person to get the reference.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ultra1 said:


> As double ones is usually refered to as "snake eyes" i have dubbed tripple ones "blinky". what little rep i have to the first person to get the reference.





Simpson?


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dagmire said:


> Simpson?


almost there...just a little more


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the three eyed fish in the simpsons


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

'Firing blanks!' on normal weapons, 'Spotter Rounds!' on Blasts

'We have failed...' (in the voice of Captain Boreale)

And the occasional graphic re-anactment (don't worry, we play in my own home so no need to disown the FLGS)

Midnight


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

If it's just one or a couple rolls - GODAMNIT!!!!!!

A whole game - However you type the sound of a table being flipped over.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

A particularly big attack that fails to yield significant results, like rolling 36 to-hit dice and landing five of them, one of which wounds and the enemy passes it's save may often be followed by "Just jokin'" 

As in, this unit annihilates your unit of one remaining model... *rolls*... Just jokin'.


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

For failed armor pen I usually go with "Pa-Tink"
failed dangerous terrain checks is usually "and he falls down and takes a stick to the eye."

For massive failures it varies between "WTF is this shit?!" and "Guess it’s time coat my dice in blood and dance naked in front of them again." (Said as calmly and matter of factly as possible)


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> When we have a combat where no-one gets hurt, then the protagonists have been brutalizing each other with 'Wiffle-bats'.
> If it is shooting then they have used their 'Nerf Guns'.


Lol. Definitely adopting that.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

After a particularly bad round of close combat, "oh yeah, feel the breeze!"


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

'Miss' or 'S**t!'.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

"sharing tea and scones" (both sides fail to cause casualties)
"mutant snake eyes" (3 1's)
"fluffed it"
"You got the grots to load your guns, didn't you?" (when using orks)
"They're actually Tau in disguise" (close combat)
and *facepalm*


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

In homage to a close friend of ours, know for his terrible rolling in critical situations, we've pronounce such occasions as pulling a Brady. Or when trying to taunt your opponent, one might chant Brady-Brady-Brady!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh I also use when someone is rolling lots of ones "You need to hire some chinese kids to roll your dice"


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

When cc ends with no wounds it's usually the squads playing "paddy-cake". 

As for a certain die rolling horribly all night, usually in D&D, I've seen a guy pour all hice out on the floor in a circle, put the bad die in the middle, and smash it with a hammer as an example to the rest of the dice. It caught me way off guard first time I saw it, but it was awesome!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

usually i just shout 'again!!!!!!!!!!!'
however usually start shouting at the space marines while my opponent either looks very embarassed or sniggers into his 'dex, like the time a space marine veteran failed to wound a grot

with a power fist.
true story


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I play eldar and dwarves so it's either:

"Oh wait, I re-roll that."
or
"This is one for the book of grudges."


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

"fuck sake, spacked it again"


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

We have a few...

-When a Hammerhead railgun fails to scratch a tank: "Loaded the NERF rounds again, did we?"
-When any energy (Las, melta, plas) weapon fails to injure a model: "Apparently, you had it set on "tickle"..."
-When any expert marksman/sniper model somehow misses: "What were you shooting at? That seagull up there?"
-When any model rolls for "Fleet of Foot" and rolls a 1: "Stumble of foot"
-When Eldrad fails in close combat: "He's getting old... give him a chance to catch his breath"
-When reserves refuse to show up: "They're watching porn" or "They're saving themselves for the BIG battle"


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty dull and tend to stick to "well... fuck"


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

FLEET OF FOOT, and roll a one... "look at em go" or "They're running to chariots of fire!"


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Triple 6 -- Matt Ward must have written the dice

Triple 1 -- Wish Matt Ward had written these dice


----------

